# Alcohol free nights out...EPIC FAIL...



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

My dear friends,
it is with profound feelings of regret that I must announce the demise of this weekly event.
From the humble beginning of two hungry souls at the Golden Fork Al Barsha...to the lofty aspirations of week-ends away on foreign soil, this fresh-faced,innocent little get together, sat shoulder to shoulder at eating tables all over the Emirate...
"food, fun, and frivolity in the afternoons" , was our motto and most importantly...
this was achieved without a hang-over ....

But alas...no more...
there are forces out there greater than ourselves....greater than our combined strengths...so great, that even after five helpings of fried fish on GOOD FRIDAY !!The word beer sneaked slyly into the conversation ....from beer, a slip of the tongue became bar...
Bar...did you say bar? 
Bar..? Which bar..bar.....beer- bar ... Barasti....
do you know Bar Barasti ??

Well ...you know what happens next...

I'm sure the Fosters is stronger here than the UK...
Wow.. these Virgin Mohito's are very strong...
This shisha keeps going out...
Does the sun affect your tolerance level..?
Your not sucking it right ...blow it for a minute...
Call IQ2012 she knows how to do it...
Is it ok to bring drinks into the sea?

What does sun-stroke feel like..?

I left them,making my way slowly through the shadows back to the waiting taxis, carefully stepping over someone collapsed on the ground, a half opened ounce of "double apple" scattered around them.....
How did I feel....?

Well a little sad, 
and disappointed I suppose....
after all it was me who set this whole thing up...it was all my idea...and here I was..leaving early...
to play darts???? 

Well that won't happen next time. 

Watch this space....
next event is in Karama...Friday20th....
I think the restaurant is called China Town...IBKiss will advise....

Sherry your choice was great on Friday, anyone reading this who didn't join us check out,
Kabab Rolls Al Barsha...really really tasty food , 
nice clean comfotable restaurant....and of course....39d's Friday Buffet.. 
see you all in two weeks, 
after dinner drinks optional...


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

The evil drink eh? Brilliant write up.


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

and demon shisha  

look forward to 20th, hope to be there as long as work doesn't get the way :-(

a suggestion: can we meet earlier than 2.30pm?


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

IQ2012 said:


> and demon shisha
> 
> look forward to 20th, hope to be there as long as work doesn't get the way :-(
> 
> a suggestion: can we meet earlier than 2.30pm?


Yeah, I hope you can come back to us too IQ2012..
The food was really good on Friday.
I think IBKiss has a problen with earlier than this...
but if we meet in Karama it is closer to home for him, would 1.30 be ok IBKISS..
?
We can always change it to Saturdays if that would suit people better.
It will be a fortnightly event for the time being and we can decide whether to have it on a Saturday or Friday while we are all together.

WATCH THIS SPACE>>!!!


----------



## RoBombay (Jan 1, 2011)

Anything planned for around the 25th? I fly in that day and have nothing much to do until work starts on the 1st! Would be good to meet you folks.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

RedMac said:


> Yeah, I hope you can come back to us too IQ2012..
> The food was really good on Friday.
> I think IBKiss has a problen with earlier than this...
> but if we meet in Karama it is closer to home for him, would 1.30 be ok IBKISS..
> ...


DAMN !!! 
Jim ... Your first post was a huge reader !!!!!!! :jaw:

I guess changing it to Saturdays is perfect for me ,then no time issues at all .. :nod:
Anyways , if its 20th ,then its way too far ..... BUT ..... in the meantime , I am posting up the name / address / telephone number of the Chinese Restaurant that is to be planned for our NEXT MISSION EAT-UP :

Mini Chinese in Satwa, Dubai - Restaurant Reviews - TimeOutDubai.com


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

Saturdays would be better for me, I'd be able to join in then


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I remember Cami challenging you all to keep this up without alcohol. Looks like you lost the bet 

Dubai is filled with oblivious alcoholics.....of course this will be an Epic Fail


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

honestly sorry here mate... i know you've tried.

it doesn't work.


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

ibkiss said:


> DAMN !!!
> Jim ... Your first post was a huge reader !!!!!!! :jaw:
> 
> I guess changing it to Saturdays is perfect for me ,then no time issues at all .. :nod:
> ...



:clap2:
Great stuff IBKiss, see ....?
we really are getting good at this.....not sure I would have posted the reviews though...
I am sure they do not use canned mushrooms...
Saturday 21st at 1.30pm looks the most attractive to most ppl....
how many are coming...???
It is never too early to confirm .....


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

ibkiss said:


> DAMN !!!
> *Jim* ... Your first post was a huge reader !!!!!!! :jaw:
> 
> I guess changing it to Saturdays is perfect for me ,then no time issues at all .. :nod:
> ...


Who's Jim?


----------



## WambuiS (Mar 22, 2012)

Ohh no 

Anyway looking forward to the next meet up....


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Are these meet ups an adult only thing, or is anyone bringing the family seeing as its alcohol free (allegedly)


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

Pink Fairie said:


> Are these meet ups an adult only thing, or is anyone bringing the family seeing as its alcohol free (allegedly)


Sorry Pink definitely not a family outing...
only big kids 21 and over..


----------



## alex10 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi all

I'm 29, just landed (wed) and am planning to come along to your next meet-up!!

currently staying at the Marina View hotel (looking to live in marina area) and working in finance down in the free zone 

Alex


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

RedMac said:


> Sorry Pink definitely not a family outing...
> only big kids 21 and over..


Lol, ah well thats me out then, if I dont have the kids then there is almost certainly, definately, alcohol involved!


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

RedMac said:


> :clap2:
> Great stuff IBKiss, see ....?
> we really are getting good at this.....not sure I would have posted the reviews though...
> I am sure they do not use canned mushrooms...
> ...


So 21st is confirmed !


----------



## djaybee (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi All,

Only registered for the site today so don't have the use of PM's etc.

I'm keen to join you guys for this and meet some new people, I'll keep an eye on the thread for details closer to the time.

Dan - 25 uk


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

You'll have pm's when you hit 5 posts so not long to go.


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

ibkiss said:


> So 21st is confirmed !



:clap2:

There really is something irrisistable about Chinese food...
not the real thing mind you.....that is pretty resistable.... 
but the stuff you get in western all- you- can- eat buffets.
You know the stuff, 
a million carbs to each plate of gorgeous fluffy white rice, not a grain of fibre to be seen.... steaming pots of sweet and sour chicken..... platters of beef over-flowing with black bean sauce...chow mein...chop suey...peking duck....General Tso...Kung Po...shrimp fried rice...bok choy...sweet bamboo shoots...spicey bamboo shoots..scizhuan anything..fortune cookiies...dim sum....all ooozing akinomoto...
delicious.....
if your mouth is watering come join us ...before we eat it all...
Saturday 1.30....pm me to confirm...i will send you my number..


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

RedMac said:


> :clap2:
> 
> There really is something irrisistable about Chinese food...
> not the real thing mind you.....that is pretty resistable....
> ...


As talked on telecon ,still waiting for your PM !!! :confused2: :eyebrows:


----------



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

Is this thing still on????!!!!


----------



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

Can I come too?!!


----------



## djaybee (Apr 13, 2012)

gemsy62 said:


> You'll have pm's when you hit 5 posts so not long to go.


1 down, 1 to go...


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

hiitsjudy said:


> Can I come too?!!


Yes , you are welcome !


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

was just wondering...do we really have to go to this chinese considering what bad reviews it got? Not sure I fancy bland chinese with tinned mushrooms in everything lol

But I guess it's the company right :confused2:


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

5herry said:


> was just wondering...do we really have to go to this chinese considering what bad reviews it got? Not sure I fancy bland chinese with tinned mushrooms in everything lol
> 
> But I guess it's the company right :confused2:


I agree it doesn't look too good to have three such reviews, but then two of them were made on the same day, so perhaps a group had a bad experience and wanted to start :gossip:
I am willing to give it a go..it is something different...did you say all about the company..
It's all about the .... :hungry:
Pleasant company is a great help though..

Anyone other than me hopeful of a later start..??
4pm would be great for me as I am doing extreme pilates earlier on Saturday..
Quite a few confirmee's....this could be a biggie...:clap2:
See you all there..


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

*Japanes style Chinese in Karama..*



RedMac said:


> I agree it doesn't look too good to have three such reviews, but then two of them were made on the same day, so perhaps a group had a bad experience and wanted to start :gossip:
> I am willing to give it a go..it is something different...did you say all about the company..
> It's all about the .... :hungry:
> Pleasant company is a great help though..
> ...


:clap2:
We have five confirmed,....:confused2:
hiitsjudy,
deejaybee,
gems62,
ibkiss,
myself,
just cant get the hang of this counting thing...

Sherry needs convincing I think...come on.. it will be fun...and we don't mind if you complain like crazy...:boxing:
..."I told you so is very satisfying".. but I bet we all have a blast...
any stragglers pm me or confirm on here...
running out of time....
see you all on saturday...


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

5herry said:


> was just wondering...do we really have to go to this chinese considering what bad reviews it got? Not sure I fancy bland chinese with tinned mushrooms in everything lol
> 
> But I guess it's the company right :confused2:


I also wish our meetup does not get ruined by a bad meal . 

The last time I ate there ,it wasn't bad ... got to view my horoscope to know what lies in the future at the chinese resto !!!  

-----------------------------

WambuiS ... Are you also coming ?


----------



## Markfromuk (Mar 10, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

What time is this? 1.30?


----------



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry for the late notice but can't make it today!!!! I would live to join the next meet up but!! Have a lovely day y'all !! Xx


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

gemsy62 said:


> What time is this? 1.30?


Yes gemsy ... its at 1.30 pm


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes still 1.30pm. See you there


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh dear. I thought it was 4pm, still in the marina so will have to give it a miss


----------

